# this is why america is SO FAT!



## DimebagDarrell (May 23, 2004)

and people wonder why over 50% of american adults are obese, whereas other countries like sweden are at 13%.

the newest Kellogg's Special K commercial has the "Special K Challenge" or whatever.  it says to replace two meals a day with a bowl of Special K for two weeks and you could lose up to 6 pounds.  well, fuckin duh.  until your metabolism stops and you gain 5 pounds a week because your body starts storing everything you take in.  not to mention the lack of anything really essential other than bran flakes and milk   you know, they could stop doing this, but its advertising, and it makes money.  almost as stupid as the FDA's food pyramid


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2004)

I would have to blame it on Carls Junior's 6 dollar burger


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2004)

Portion sizes and unhealthy food IMO


----------



## Rob_NC (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DimebagDarrell *_
> and people wonder why over 50% of american adults are obese, whereas other countries like sweden are at 13%.
> 
> the newest Kellogg's Special K commercial has the "Special K Challenge" or whatever.  it says to replace two meals a day with a bowl of Special K for two weeks and you could lose up to 6 pounds.  well, fuckin duh.  until your metabolism stops and you gain 5 pounds a week because your body starts storing everything you take in.  not to mention the lack of anything really essential other than bran flakes and milk   you know, they could stop doing this, but its advertising, and it makes money.  almost as stupid as the FDA's food pyramid




The thing about the food pyramid is it was developed by the US Dept. of Agriculture.  An agency that has nothing to do with nutrition, only the production of food stuffs.

I saw the Atkins food pyramid on the back of Parade magazine several weeks ago. It makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.


----------



## LAM (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.



ditto...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.



That's true Jodi...but, jeeezzzz it is hard to change the way you were raised. Some peeps are raised on fried food and fast food. I was and it's been hell making that change.  

I'm trying like hell to make it different for my kids!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.



I would like to add a lack of responsibilty for one's behavior...


----------



## Rob_NC (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I would like to add a lack of responsibilty for one's behavior...




Another very good point.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 24, 2004)

Jodi hit it right on, laziness in my opinion being the biggest culprit. i mean people drive to go 3-4 blocks, fat asses


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Portion sizes and unhealthy food IMO



Hence:  The 6 dollar burger at Carls Junior  

Or Jack n the Box super tacos


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.




Ewwwwweeee those are harsh words Jodi


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.



Agreed!!!!



> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> That's true Jodi...but, jeeezzzz it is hard to change the way you were raised. Some peeps are raised on fried food and fast food. I was and it's been hell making that change.
> 
> I'm trying like hell to make it different for my kids!



I was the same way..all the food I grew up on was horrible.  Sure the change was F'ing harder then ever but c'mon don't tell me its not one of the best choices you ever made?


----------



## LAM (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> Jodi hit it right on, laziness in my opinion being the biggest culprit. i mean people drive to go 3-4 blocks, fat asses




right on !

my roommate for example has a 7 year old girl..in the 1+ years we have lived together he has cooked zero home cooked meals for her.  everything she eats comes out the freeze to the microwave and 75% fo the time it is macraroni & cheese...


----------



## CourtQueen (May 24, 2004)

I would rather them have mac&cheese then McDonald's Chicken McNuggets.

My concern is with sugar for the little ones.  Remember their dietary needs are different when they are young and can handle a bit more fat and carbs and even dairy.  It is the huge amount of sugar that they seem to be getting the concerns me first.  

Lead by example is my belief.  When I used to coach I would tell all the parents that they need to teach their kids to cook.  So important!!!


----------



## LAM (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> I would rather them have mac&cheese then McDonald's Chicken McNuggets.
> 
> My concern is with sugar for the little ones.  Remember their dietary needs are different when they are young and can handle a bit more fat and carbs and even dairy.  It is the huge amount of sugar that they seem to be getting the concerns me first.
> ...



true...but have you ever looked at the list of ingredients on microwavable mac & cheese ? there is like 40 items listed.  if you cooked it yourself there would be 2, macaroni & cheese...


Fortunately I went to a Quaker school in 1st grade.  We used to leave the school grounds and go to a cooking class at the teachers house !


----------



## CourtQueen (May 24, 2004)

^ Agreed - homemade is always better.


----------



## Akateros (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> if you cooked it yourself there would be 2, macaroni & cheese...


You might want a couple more ingredients than that, actually, to make it decently edible.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 24, 2004)

I totally agree with Jodi on this one.  I would love to eat a bunch of shit, but choose not to.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Gena Marie *_
> I totally agree with Jodi on this one.  I would love to eat a bunch of shit, but choose not to.



Nicely put Gena....Yes indeed  
 


I think I will make a sticky note of this if you don't mind


----------



## aztecwolf (May 24, 2004)

it ain't that hard to change, i grew up with a single parent as an only child, and the only things i ate growing up was processed sugar cereals(damn i miss fruit loops), taco bell, mickey d's, mac and cheese(probably my healthiest meal i ever ate), and microwave pizzas.
I don't think i ever touched a vegetable until i got to college and started changing the way i eat, trying new foods and such.  
Thing is people just have to start slowly when changing their lifestyles, you can't go straight from downing triple bacon cheeseburgers one day to eating chicken salads for the rest of your life,  just slowly phase it out and eventually all that other food taste like pure crap.  I went from eating fast food to a little healthier to eating sandwiches, to now where i eat chicken and barley and beans and oatmeal.
I now absolutely love all the food i eat, from my oatmeal in the morning to the cottage cheese before i go to sleep.  And now that i eat all clean food i have so much damn energy its great, no more highs and lows


----------



## odin52 (May 24, 2004)

I think it has to be violence on tv and lack of religion in schools....wait have I already used this answer???
                                                                                     G.W.


----------



## gReg0286 (May 24, 2004)

Atkins is a bunch of shit. americans are lazy. god for bid all they do is lower there calorie intake and not have shit with trans fats in it to lower there weight.


----------



## bigss75 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I would have to blame it on Carls Junior's 6 dollar burger




Im with you on that one. The closest one was 45mins away but now they but one in around ten minutes away. Ive been there a couple of times.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gReg0286 *_
> Atkins is a bunch of shit. americans are lazy. god for bid all they do is lower there calorie intake and not have shit with trans fats in it to lower there weight.


Serious people always ask me what my secret is,
1. exercise in some form 2. no fast food 3. no sugar

too simple, all too simple


----------



## aggies1ut (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> Serious people always ask me what my secret is,
> 1. exercise in some form 2. no fast food 3. no sugar
> 
> too simple, all too simple


It is simple. It's the discipline and adherence that people have problems with.


----------



## LAM (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Im with you on that one. The closest one was 45mins away but now they but one in around ten minutes away. Ive been there a couple of times.



here all most of the fast foods store locating 5 minutes away from my house:

(3)KFC
(2)McDonalds
(2)Burger King
(2)Wendy's
(2)Taco Bell
(2)Del Taco
Fat Burger
In-N-Out Burger
Arby's
(2)Sonic
Pizza Hut
Little Ceasers
Subway
(2)Weinersitnel


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2004)

There are countless reasons why America is so fat, but I think a very prominent one is ignornace.  The average person has no idea what good eating habits are.  I'm not that knowledgeable about proper nutrition, but compared to the average person I am a genius.  

There are simple changes that can be made to one's eating habits without even changing what kinds of food people eat that would benefit them: using smaller poritions, eating more frequently, and drinking more water to name a few.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2004)

People look at me and ask me if I spend my life in the gym.  Yeah, I work out quiet a bit, but they are floored when I tell them that I look the way I do has more to do with what I eat, then what I lift.  Even my friends don't get it.  They are so lost.  They work out with me, but can't understand whay they don't look like me.  They ask the traineer we have here at work what they can do to loss weight.  You would think they would come to me, someone who has maintained around 12%bf for a few years now.  But no, they go to someone who knows nothing about diet and proper eating.  I guess I must of scared them when I said you need to cut deep fried anything form your diet.  Couldn't possible do that.  What was I thinking.


----------



## Akateros (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.


I don't.

One, we are hard-wired to eat. Our Neander-brains don't see that there is another foodcrap place in the next block; they see the one on THIS block and think "Must. Eat. Now. In case no more food." And the corporations whose business it is to make obscene amounts of money selling food take full advantage of that. Blame it on food being thrown at us at every turn, sometimes two or three times -- but considering how often I'll see horrified reports of "I couldn't help myself, those burgers just leapt down my throat" even here among the disciplined, educated and presumably self-controlled, I can't fault those who haven't made that their focus in life.

Two, the assertion that because a person is fat therefore translates into a lack of discipline in every area of life is one that _really, really pisses me off._ Your priorities, and mine, may be the pursuit of the perfect bod, but let's not deny that it takes time, energy and effort. A lot of time, energy and effort. And what else are we contributing to society as a whole while we plan out our chicken-breast and brown-rice feasts and spend hours lifting and doing cardio? Other than providing eye-candy, of course?

A fat person is just as likely to be intelligent, disciplined and even obsessed as anyone else. They just don't happen to be turning those energies towards the pursuit of bodily perfection. If they don't think about what they eat, that's a whole lot of braintime to devote to other things, kids. I know, and am related to, a whole lot of brilliant, well-read, well-educated, energetic, productive, gainfully-employed, and yes, happy fat people.

Choose what you want for yourselves, and leave other people's choices up to them.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2004)

> A fat person is just as likely to be intelligent, disciplined and even obsessed as anyone else.




Yes, this may be ture, and I'm sure it is.  I don't eat and lift solely for vanity reasons.  My health is the most important thing to me.  The apperance of my body is an added bonus for my life choices.  Being healthy, living longer (hopefully), and feeling good inside and out is what it is all about.


----------



## LAM (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> There are countless reasons why America is so fat, but I think a very prominent one is ignornace.  The average person has no idea what good eating habits are.



Claiming ignorance is no excuse. 

In this day and age EVERYBODY knows that you should exercise several times a week.  EVERYBODY knows that you should eat a healthy balanced diet and that snack foods and fast foods should only be consumed on occasion.  People elect not eat healthy and exercise to because they are lazy.  People are inherently lazy and do not like change, especially if that change takes an active conscious effort.  

It is much easier to keep a bad habit than to break it...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 25, 2004)

I already know the answer to why america is fat... it's a two parter...

1.  American Men are known 2 pump chumps... sex is over VERY quickly, thus burning fewer calories...

2.  American Women don't give it up enough because our media has them paranoid about STD's and they know the men they'll be giving it up to will only last 12 seconds, so they just buy vibrators and post of fitness forums to try and lose weight so they can at least get a guy with a bit of money so they can spend their days shopping...

I have done NUMEROUS studies on this... these are the FACTS...


----------



## aggies1ut (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I already know the answer to why america is fat... it's a two parter...
> 
> 1.  American Men are known 2 pump chumps... sex is over VERY quickly, thus burning fewer calories...
> ...


 I certainly hope that you are not referring to me.


----------



## Paynne (May 25, 2004)

I've gotten completely annoyed with excuses as to why ppl can't eat healthy. I've gotten so sarcastic which isn't my normal thing.  When ppl start with their excuses I say stuff like...yeah it's just easier for me, must be genetics.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Gena Marie *_
> People look at me and ask me if I spend my life in the gym.  Yeah, I work out quiet a bit, but they are floored when I tell them that I look the way I do has more to do with what I eat, then what I lift.  Even my friends don't get it.  They are so lost.  They work out with me, but can't understand whay they don't look like me.  They ask the traineer we have here at work what they can do to loss weight.  You would think they would come to me, someone who has maintained around 12%bf for a few years now.  But no, they go to someone who knows nothing about diet and proper eating.  I guess I must of scared them when I said you need to cut deep fried anything form your diet.  Couldn't possible do that.  What was I thinking.



They are probably just jealous   You would be surprised how many people out there are.   You could look top notch and they would never even give you a compliment.   In this case, I know you said they did, but...   Some people can have help right in front of their faces and won't ask for it4.. Maybe they just think they would be bothering you too.... who knows.

I know that I sure could use some help in the diet arena...  I love to eat junk.   I'm much better now though.   Most of my life I have lived on Mexican food and of course went through my fast food days of eating whoppers with cheese and deep fried tacos at Jack n the box (I know that is not considered mexican), but went through that phase too.   Now my day usually looks similar to this...

1.  morning I have an english muffin or 2    4-8 grams protein
2.  then I have my eggs.  Now I am just eating 6 whites and 2 yokes.   roughly 24 grams of protein plus the 8 for toast... 32.
3.  Then if I'm lucky I will eat a can of tuna with wheat toast.
4.  Squeeze a shake in  .. 1 scoop 22 grams plus 2 cups of milk 20
5.  For dinner I will have like a steak or maybe a few hamburgers.
6.  And if I am really doing well I will work in an apple or banana
     in the later evening before bed.

Now that is me on a good day...


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2004)

Looks like a great day to me, except for the part where you say "a few hamburgers"   And if you are lucky, you have tuna.  Yuck.  You are lucky if you like it.  I think I could get my diet cleaner if I liked tuna and oatmeal.  Those are 2 things I just can't eat.  I have to find exciting new ways to cook eggs and chicken.  Keep up the great diet.  Personally if I could, I would eat mexican food morning noon and night.  But we all know whats happens when we do.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Gena,

Thank you for your encouraging response. When I said hamburgers,  I meant that I barbecue them myself.  I make fairly small ones so I may eat like 2 of them .   I didn't mean like Burger King or Mcdonalds... That stuff will most definately kill you.  I don't know how I could have lived off of that stuff when I was a kid    I would say my best method of cooking is barbecuing. I do a lot of that.  Maybe cause I am a guy .   Outside of that I make some mean enchiladas .  But Yes, I can just watch my belly grow as I eat them  

Well today i was kind of bad.  I ate pizza for dinner    But I did eat my 6 eggs this morning, and 2 glasses of milk during the day with creatine and glutamine  .   And got a great workout in today. So it wasn't a total failure.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

So how is Prince doing Gena?  Is he preparing for another show there in Coors Country    The pictures from his last show looked great.   I wish I was in competition condition.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 26, 2004)

Randy, eating pizza doesn't make you a failure.   We are human.  We need good tasting foods.  I have had more junk food in the past couple of day then I have had all year.  Refueling for the next show.  I think we need to eat bad ever once in a while to stay sain.

Thank for asking about Prince (Rob).  He is doing great.  He was going to to the next show with me, but decided not to.  He has a lot going on with his work and new ideas in the working.  We decided it would be best if only 1 of us competed at a time.  The support we need from each other is huge, so with both of us competing at the same time, there would probably be blood shed He is thinking me might do it again next year.  How about you?  Are you thinking of competing any time soon?


----------



## bigss75 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> here all most of the fast foods store locating 5 minutes away from my house:
> 
> (3)KFC
> ...




there is plenty around me but i just cant resist carls jr. its awesome


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2004)

I forgot to add Carls's on the list.  I like the shakes and the western burgers...


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> I forgot to add Carls's on the list.  I like the shakes and the western burgers...



That's it?  Where do you live, out in a rural area?   

I can't even list all mine, I would be writing into tomorrow


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> I forgot to add Carls's on the list.  I like the shakes and the western burgers...



Better think twice 

Well at least on the western 

Take a look at 
THIS 


*** Note: This a PDF so you need acrobat reader


----------



## bigss75 (May 28, 2004)

At least it has 45 grams of protein


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

That sounds like those 500lb guys eating at a buffet.
They fill their plates to the hilt, and then order a diet coke .


----------



## Jenny (May 28, 2004)

It's funny how you used Sweden in your example (referring to first post)  As a swede myself, and a frequent visitor to America, I know that there are big differences in size. People are getting fatter here too though. I rarely see any obese persons (maybe cause I don't hang out around Micky d's), but people are getting chunkier and chubbier. Of course, I blame it on America


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 28, 2004)

what the heck is carl's jr?  looks like hardees logo to me......


----------



## DannyT (May 29, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally posted by Jodi
> I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.
> I don't.
> ...



I think what Jody is referring to is those fat people who piss and moan about their condition. If you are fat, but don't have the time and energy to concentrate on losing weight because you consider other things more important then fair enough. It's their life and they can do what they want with it, and why should they be criticised?

It's when fat people moan that they are overweight and blame it all on MacDonalds, Burger King etc, and go on all these half-assed, shortcut diets that don't last five minutes that you tend to lose sympathy for them. If they want to lose weight there is no easy fix, you have to work like hell and change your whole lifestyle. If you're not going to commit to that then quit moaning and expect to die younger.


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I blame it on the lack of discipline, laziness and self control.


Yes, DannyT I think Jody's words are definately to harsh. 

It's like smokers who smoked for 20 years and happen to quit.
Then all of a sudden they become the experts at not smoking  They start telling smokers how incompetent they are, that they have no self control, asking them why they smoke, why they can't quit etc. etc. Some people may have a more serious addiction preventing them from quitting. Some may be living in a more stressful environment, maybe they had a recent tramatic event in their lives.. (there are many variables). 


There are also many people out there with a variety of eating disorders. Some people, even eating a reasonable diet can have problems gaining weight.
Now I do believe that some people fall into Jodi's category, but surely there is a large percentage that don't. And for those I can definately feel for them. I can't imagine how hard that would be to have a serious weight problem


----------



## aztecwolf (May 30, 2004)

the thing that really makes me sick is some of these kids these days, rollie pollies all over, that should not be happening, a lot of blame on parents on that one


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

They are blaming the schools for the rollie pollie Kids 
That is an old story.  They've been trying to make childrens lunches at school more healthy and trying to eliminate cokes and things.   Even fast food franchises are trying to introduce more healthy low fat foods like salads and things..  

I'm definately all for that


----------



## chronic (May 30, 2004)

I have no sympathy at all for fat bastards! and i hate when fat bastards piss n moan bout bein fat bastard it freakin pisses me off! mainly cause i used 2b a fat bastard, when i was 16 i was last weighed at 300LBS and got even fatter after that and i addmitted i was a fat bastard i drank literally a 2L coke per day and a big ass bag o chips plus fast food! then 1 day i siad 2 myself "i think i should loose weight" BAM! i quit everything n ate only meat for 2 years straight, no rice no potatoes no soda at all or chips or bars(had my 1st choc-bar in 3 years last month)my mom bought me a curl bar some DB a bench and a punching bag n i started liftin weights everyday(unknowingly overtraining) worked up to 600crunches 2x per night, shadow boxed for bout 30mins, hit punching bag for bout 40min everyday bloody knuckles n all, ran up n down da stairs everyday 10x at first and was eventually doing 150x in a row (up then down=1) did pushups every night, started out at 10x per night, was eventually doing 120-2x per night till there was a big ass pool o sweat on tha carpet in front of me, started out walkin around da block, ended up walkin 4 miles per night n eventually even running n chasing n keepin up with rabbits!! FREAKIN RABBITS MO FO!!! maybe i didnt do it the healthiest way and i regret only eating once per day i know it was dumb real fuckin dumb but fact o da matter is i did what i set out to do i lost tha weight, went from bout 315LBs to 140LBs pretty sick i know but i finally relized it and am now pretty healthy and bulkin up, am currently 19yrs at 175LBs tryin 2 get to 200LBs then cut to 180LBs(healthy this time) since i quit eatin junk food i have more money for weed and beer and i'm cuttin down on my beer so i'll have even more money for weed! kick ass, hahahaha and people thought i'd have a heart attack by da time i was this age hahahahaha proved them all wrong, i relized it was my own fault i was fat and not mcdonalds or safeway's or anybody's but my own! fatty's have to own up and admitt its there own fault and get off there lazy asses and not try sue mcdonalds! unless McDonalds staples there ass shut holds a gun to there head and force feeds them!!!! if i sound kinda mean its only cuz i hate when people complain about being fat and r jus too damm lazy to get off tha couch and god forbid break a sweat especially when they ask me how i lost weight and i tell them 2 exercise, or dont drink soda at all or chips or any kind of junk and you can actually see them get depressed, u can actually see it! like i'm hoardin some kinda magic cheese burger that makes u loose more weight the more u eat it!!!!!! WHOA sorry i kinda rambled on heheheh probably the longest post i'll ever make


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Chronic,

Daaaamn all those words you used to express that statement made me fat  

Maybe someday I can take the time to read a paragraph  

But on the other hand,  it doesn't seem that you split all that into paragraphs.


----------



## chronic (May 31, 2004)

nope  me fail english   a few times


----------



## bigss75 (May 31, 2004)

Im with chronic on the most part about how its the person's own fault (at least i think is what he said)  but culture plays a huge part too. America has this finish your plate mentality. American will contuine to become more and more obese until we all learn portion control. One example is france they eat pastries that are horrible but they are tiny. The American would eat three or four of em.

Chronic you soind like the diet i did when i was 14 i was 240 and i got down to to 170 in like 4 months doing nothing but eating turkey, chicken, diet coke, riding the bike for a hour everyday and weightlifting.


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2004)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Im with chronic on the most part about how its the person's own fault (at least i think is what he said)  but culture plays a huge part too. America has this finish your plate mentality.



Children don't have any say in what they eat so fat kids have only their parents to blame.  But there is no reasons for any adults to be fat/obese or to use stress, etc as an excuse for overeating. People KNOW when they are fucking up their body whether it is with food, tobacco, drugs or alcohol...

In this day and age EVERYBODY KNOWS what is good and bad for the body, there are no more excuses...and being ignorant about nutrition is no excuse either. If people can find the time sit on their fat asses and watch countless of hours of TV each week they can take the time to educate themselves about something that is actually beneficial to them...


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> Children don't have any say in what they eat so fat kids have only their parents to blame. But there is no reasons for any adults to be fat/obese or to use stress, etc as an excuse for overeating. People KNOW when they are fucking up their body whether it is with food, tobacco, drugs or alcohol...
> 
> In this day and age EVERYBODY KNOWS what is good and bad for the body, there are no more excuses...and being ignorant about nutrition is no excuse either. If people can find the time sit on their fat asses and watch countless of hours of TV each week they can take the time to educate themselves about something that is actually beneficial to them...


I'm no nutrician specialist, but do have common sense.
I try to eat a nutricious balanced meals for the most part, but am surely not going to deprive myself of the tasty foods in life either.   I'll eat that double hot fudge sunday, or a nice chili cheese dog at weinersnizel, or even gobble down a medium pizza from time to time.  But I just try not to make a habit of doing it daily.  And with the exercise and cardio I toss in, it helps maintain a reasonable balance.  But I don't believe that all fat people are fat because they just sit around on their asses watching TV.  And don't you think if you had a serious weight problem you would learn about nutrician?  Somehow I don't think it is that simple.   I know a few people who have serious weight problems that they acquired just by the medicine that they were prescribed.
I believe one of them is Predasone (not sure if that is spelled right).  But that is just an example.  I believe that was the same medication that Jerry Lewis was on and he blew up like a balloon .


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 1, 2004)

Chronic, 

What an amazing story.  It just goes to show that if you put your mind to something, you can make it happen.  Good for you.


----------



## LAM (Jun 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> But I don't believe that all fat people are fat because they just sit around on their asses watching TV.  And don't you think if you had a serious weight problem you would learn about nutrician?  Somehow I don't think it is that simple.   I know a few people who have serious weight problems that they acquired just by the medicine that they were prescribed.
> I believe one of them is Predasone (not sure if that is spelled right).  But that is just an example.  I believe that was the same medication that Jerry Lewis was on and he blew up like a balloon .



I know one thing and that is that it is almost phisologically impossible to gain a significant amount of body fat while eating low calorie foods whether or not you do or do not exercise.  I've also never seen or heard of ANYONE getting fat from eating homecooked meals and veggies on a regular basis.

And yes there are a lot of people who gain weight from certain medications like predisone and other steroids prescribed by Dr's but STAYING fat is a conscious decision that they have made.  Because getting in shape/losing weight takes effort and people are inherently lazy and do not like change.  So they would rather stay fat and blame it on prescription drugs or pregancy's from 5 years ago, etc..etc..etc


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I know one thing and that is that it is almost phisologically impossible to gain a significant amount of body fat while eating low calorie foods whether or not you do or do not exercise. I've also never seen or heard of ANYONE getting fat from eating homecooked meals and veggies on a regular basis.
> 
> And yes there are a lot of people who gain weight from certain medications like predisone and other steroids prescribed by Dr's but STAYING fat is a conscious decision that they have made. Because getting in shape/losing weight takes effort and people are inherently lazy and do not like change. So they would rather stay fat and blame it on prescription drugs or pregancy's from 5 years ago, etc..etc..etc


All I can say is that I'm glad I don't fit into any of these weight problem categories.


----------

